# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  Se requiere Ingeniero Agronomo con conocimiento en Cultivo y manejo de Soya

## emercosur

Interesados enviar Cv al correo de erikazsa@gmail.com o commercial@wearebrockereirl.comTemas similares: INGENIERO AGRONOMO COLEGIADO Y HABILITADO Se busca Ing. Agronomo con conocimiento del manejo de quinua Ingeniero Agrónomo Ingeniero Agrónomo - Oferta Laboral

----------

